# top 3-5 fave songs atm



## Kess (Sep 10, 2015)

1. One More - Elliphant ft. MO
2. Cheap Hotel - Leon Else
3. The Hills - The Weeknd
4. River full of Liquor - Leon Else
5. Caffeine - Thomston

post your favorites! Listen to the previous favorites and then rate them? Lets see if any of us can find any new favorites from each other! This could be sort of like the "expand your music taste" thread? Have fun


----------



## Llust (Sep 10, 2015)

- fullmetal alchemist brotherhood - first opening
- echo - circus p
- tokyo teddy bear
- guren no yumiya - attack on titan (lullaby version by amalee)


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 11, 2015)

(Can't find a good video including my favourite song... so I'll go with four others I love. If you were curious, though, right now it's Alpenglow by Nightwish.)





This song never gets old, in my opinion. I've listened to it every say for nearly a year now, and I still love it. Just thought I'd say.








(Just saying, _Haute Tropique_ has a little bit of strong language, so don't listen if you don't like that.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Too lazy to find videos
1. You Found Me - The Fray
2. Voyage - TSMB2 (Black Midi)
3. Viva la Vida - ColdPlay
4. Pokemon Indigo League Theme Song
5. Garador's Flight


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

1. Promise - EXO
2. Don't Go - EXO
3. Lion Heart - SNSD
4. If You - Big Bang
5. Aftertaste - Shawn Mendes

yas


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> 1. Promise - EXO
> 2. Don't Go - EXO
> 3. Lion Heart - SNSD
> 4. If You - Big Bang
> ...



 OMG LION HEART GIRLS GENERATION!!! IM A SONE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

1. you think- Girls generation
2. cool for the summer- demi lovato
3. dance like we're making love-ciara
4. just a little bit of your heart- ariana grande
5. got it-marian hills


----------



## Feyre (Sep 11, 2015)

car radio - twenty one pilots
immortals - fall out boy
lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking her clothes off - panic! at the disco
missing you - all time low
the judge - twenty one pilots


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 11, 2015)

1.Hearts in the pipes-Tony Castles (Kauf rmx)
2.Zealots Of Stockholm -Childish Gambino
3.So Many Details-Toro y Moi
4.Lana Del Rey- National Anthem
5.Foster The People- I'll Do Anything For You


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 11, 2015)

1. What's on your mind - Ballpark Music
2. Feels like we only go backwards - Tame Impala
3. Pretty strays for hopeless lovers - Holy Holy
4. Alligator - Ballpark Music
5. Your Graduation - Modern Baseball

Probably about right, can't think of too many more at the moment. Anything Ballpark = good.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 11, 2015)

In no particular order...
- Push by A-Trak ft. Andrew Wyatt
- Lie, Cheat, Steal by Run the Jewels
- Take Me to the Top by ONE OK ROCK
- You'll Find a Way by Santigold
- Yoga by Janelle Monae

These songs dominate my current playlists and I haven't got tired of listening to them yet.


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 11, 2015)

1. Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix)
2. Alina Baraz & Galimatias - Fantasy
3. AraabMuzik - Streetz Tonight
4. Hermitude - The Buzz (feat. Mataya & Young Tapz)
5. FKA twigs - Pendulum

Just had to listen to you & me again, omg.... *u*


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2015)

Loving these two songs lately. 

Milan Stanković - Gadure (feat. Mile Kitic & Mimi Mercedez)





Milica Pavlović - Selfi


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2015)

My top songs are probably;
Honey I'm good (due to it being so catchy)
Blank Spaces (because I'm a sheep)(oh ewe!)
Memorare by the Cruxshadows
Fight like a girl by Emilie Autumn

Off the top of my head anyway :/


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sweater Weather - The Neighbourhood
7/11 - Beyonce
Ghost - Halsey
Pompeii - Bastille


----------



## sock (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm LOVING All Time Low at the moment!


----------



## pafupafu (Sep 11, 2015)

1. Dreamin' - Lila'c Records
2. 宝相華 - C-Clays
3. Secret Treasure - Draw the Emotional


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 11, 2015)

I've had David Bowie in my head recently. Which is kind of odd, considering I've never properly listened to his music before, only one or two popular songs he's done. At the moment I have Starman and Space Oddity in my head.  But I do really like them. ^^


----------



## ReXyx3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Death of a Bachelor - P!ATD
Strange Love - Halsey
Gasoline - Halsey
(Okay honestly tho, the whole Badlands album)
Jenny - Walk The Moon 
Mrs Potato Head - Melanie Martinez


----------



## Soigne (Sep 11, 2015)

1. all will be well - the gabe dixon band I LIED IT'S GLASS AND PATRON - FKA TWIGS
2. you're the best - wet
3. runaway - aurora
4. disappointed - chl?e howl
5. if i go - ella eyre


----------



## Bowie (Sep 11, 2015)

Run Away with Me by Carly Rae Jepsen.

Love Again by Carly Rae Jepsen.

Get Out of My House by Kate Bush.

Innocent Graffiti by Fo'xTails. 

High by the Beach by Lana Del Rey.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 11, 2015)

don't forget where you belong - one direction

bulls in the bronx - pierce the veil

the house of wolves - bring me the horizon

wing$ - mackelmore

name in lights - professor green


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 11, 2015)

Mrs. Potato Head - Melanie Martinez
Colors - Halsey
Charmer - Tigers Jaw
Here Comes My Man - Gaslight Anthem


----------



## lilacvomit (Sep 11, 2015)

1) Smuckers - Tyler the Creator
2) Let it Happen - Tame Impala
3) Cowboy - Tyler the Creator
4) 6 Underground - Sneaker Pimps
5) Hello - Eminem


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 12, 2015)

Basically the only songs holding my emotional state together these days are Odds Are by Barenaked Ladies and Dreamland by Brandon Flowers.


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 12, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Basically the only songs holding my emotional state together these days are Odds Are by Barenaked Ladies and Dreamland by Brandon Flowers.



We're soulmates. Brandon Flowers is amazing. The new album is so amazing. Every song on that album is amazing. Dreams Come True is especially amazing.

I feel so unhip with my old music lol. I don't have any recent artists really..but these are the 5 songs I listen to frequently

1) Mark Morrison- Horny
2) Bruce Springsteen- Badlands
3) Brandon Flowers- Lonely Town
4) Enter Shikari- Jonny Sniper
5) Harry Nilsson- How About You?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


>



omfg chiodos still exists lol! I remember listening to them so much as a teenager!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hemming1996 said:


> Pompeii - Bastille



I like Bastille Sweet Pompeii feat. Erika <3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 12, 2015)

Foster The People - Pseudologia Fantastica <----- I listen to this daily, it's soooo nice
Raidohead- Paranoid Andriod I've been listening to a lot of Raidohead lately, but this is the song I play the most
Ghost Ship-Blur  From their newest album, I love Damon
King Rat- Modest Mouse The music video is weird, but it was directed by Health Ledger, what do you expect?
Love like Mine-Miami Horror My Summer jam </3


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 12, 2015)

supercataleena said:


> We're soulmates. Brandon Flowers is amazing. The new album is so amazing. Every song on that album is amazing. Dreams Come True is especially amazing.
> 
> I feel so unhip with my old music lol. I don't have any recent artists really..but these are the 5 songs I listen to frequently
> 
> ...





Hahahaha, Dreams Come True is the name of that song, I feel really dumb now. 

And I'm SUPER up for being soulmates with you for Bruce Springsteen alone  Badlands is incredible. I've been listening to everything on The Rising recently, which is all about things getting better, which I like right now.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2015)

red dress - red velvet
oh boy - red velvet
and pretty much all of the outro songs by bts


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 12, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Hahahaha, Dreams Come True is the name of that song, I feel really dumb now.
> 
> And I'm SUPER up for being soulmates with you for Bruce Springsteen alone  Badlands is incredible. I've been listening to everything on The Rising recently, which is all about things getting better, which I like right now.



Heck yes. That album is amazing!! I love Lonesome Day xD I remember finding out Bruce Springsteen and Brandon Flowers/The Killers collab'ing I about almost pissed myself. The version of Thunder Road they did together was ridiculous in awesome. I feel a lot of their new material is inspired by him and not so much Pet Shop Boys anymore. Ahhhhhhhhh. Someone who has amazing taste in music!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2015)

well sophomore slump or comeback of the year by fall out boy will probably be my fav song forever and ever

i've been really into twenty one pilots lately so maybe trees, johnny boy, oh miss believer and ride all by top?? yee


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> well sophomore slump or comeback of the year by fall out boy will probably be my fav song forever and ever



oh my god that was my favorite song back in like 7th grade in 2005/2006. still my favorite fall out boy song even though i never listened to them much beyond a handful of songs


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 12, 2015)

supercataleena said:


> Heck yes. That album is amazing!! I love Lonesome Day xD I remember finding out Bruce Springsteen and Brandon Flowers/The Killers collab'ing I about almost pissed myself. The version of Thunder Road they did together was ridiculous in awesome. I feel a lot of their new material is inspired by him and not so much Pet Shop Boys anymore. Ahhhhhhhhh. Someone who has amazing taste in music!



Hahaha, one of the greatest things I ever found was a download of a concert where Bruce Springsteen performed with REM, who are my all-time favourite band (and it was a benefit gig encouraging people to vote for the Democratic party, so it was ALL the good things!). The Springsteen/Killers collab was _amazing_, and Thunder Road is one of my absolute faves (my faves are pretty much all of Bruce's most famous stuff, some of the really sombre ones off Ghost of Tom Joad, and Mary's Place). I'm so happy I've found someone who loves my old-people music too!


----------



## kenna (Sep 12, 2015)

It's sooo hard for me to pick. I could probably do 3-5 artists, but I can't narrow it down to songs lmao


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 12, 2015)

ACDC - Shotdown In Flames
Boudewijn de Groot - Testament
Nirvana - Where Did You Sleep Last Night
Ingrid Michaelson - Soldier
Frans Halsema en Jules de Corte - Ik Zou Wel Eens Willen Weten.

(I live in the past).


----------



## kokheng93 (Oct 5, 2015)

1. Big Bang - If You
2. IU & Park Myung Soo - LEON
3. HAHA & Zion.T - Sponsor
4. IU - Heart 
5. CNBLUE - Cinderella


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 5, 2015)

one ~ trouble - stripped by hasley
two ~ aha! by pentatonix (cover of imogen heap)
three ~ see through by pentatonix
four ~ fools by troye sivan
five ~ doubt by twenty one pilots 
that's in no particular order but the first one is my fave of the week


----------



## milkyi (Oct 5, 2015)

1. Girl - DAOKO
2. Pity Party - Melanie Martinez
3. Teddy Bear - Melanie Martinez
4. MEMEME - DAOKO
5. Cry baby - Melanie Martinez


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

1. Rumor Has It - Adele
2. Smooth Criminal - Michael Jackson
3. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson


----------



## Yuni (Oct 5, 2015)

1. [Korean Hip-Hop]  Epik High - We fight ourselves
2. [VGM] Kingdom Hearts 2.5 Remix -  The Home of Dragons 
3. [80's J-Rock/Pop] B'z - Lady go round 
4. [Future Funk] Macross 88-92 - horsey 
5. [Euro folk / pop] Marit Larsen - Spark

They don't really have many things in common. First two song are just beautiful and perfection in everyway. Next two are more fun, happy and groovy songs. Last is a ... bittersweet song. A sad and fleeting kind of happiness.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

1.Seasons to Cycle-10 years
2.Lockdown-Amy Lee
3.I don't Wanna Be In Love-Dark Waves
4.Raise the Dead-Rachel Rabin
5.Elsewhere-Sarah McLachlan

They are all different from each other, different genres and sound. However Having such a nice mix of genres is what inspires me and my craft. The only thing they really have in common is that they are all on the more melodramatic kinda side or darker side except Elsewhere which is an uplifting empowering song for me.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2015)

my all time fav songs are because of u, if i were a boy and chandelier

but my "fav" songs (i wouldnt say fav but ive found myself listening to them a lot lately) atm are probably (in no particular order)
- bad romance by lady gaga
- bad my michael jackson
- i want you back by the jackson 5
- i kissed a girl by katy perry
- love song by sara bareleialeialieliaeilalieailsills


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

1. Fcked My Way Up to the Top (LDR)
2. Lolita (LDR)
3. Jealous Girl (LDR)
4. FE:A: Monstrosity 
5. Femme Fatale (LDR)

as u can see i only listen to lana del rey, my friend showed her to me ages ago and i cant find any other artists that i like so
but i wouldnt say these are in order? theyre equal to me


----------



## Bowie (Oct 5, 2015)

Jake. said:


> bad romance by lady gaga



I'm proud of you.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not even gonna bother actually listing mine, because they're literally all from video games xD


----------



## wassop (Oct 5, 2015)

not in any order



Spoiler: agoraphobia - deerhunter













Spoiler: beach fossils - sometimes













Spoiler: enjoy - i've wasted so much time













Spoiler: mac demarco - the stars keep on calling my name













Spoiler: weezer - the world has turned and left me here


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

My songs changed a bit from last time (especially since I've been listening to BTS a lot more) soooo
1. Promise - EXO
2. Don't Go - EXO
3. BTS - Butterfly (once the full one is released)
4. BTS - Coffee
5. BTS - I Need U


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Oct 6, 2015)

1. Say it on the radio - the wanted
2. lose my mind - the wanted
3. Go the distance - Disneys Hercules 
4. When you say nothing at all - Ronan Keating
5. Heaven - Bryan Adams.


----------



## asuka (Oct 6, 2015)

1. 



2. 



3. 



4. 



5.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Well by G-Eazy
Stressed Out by Twenty One Pilots
Victorious by Panic! At The Disco
Ladykillers by G-Eazy ft Hoodie
Lane Boy by Twenty One Pilots
Here by Alessia Cara

I've got a huge G-Eazy and Twenty One Pilots obsession right now, it's pretty crazy.


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Oct 6, 2015)

Obsessed with an ending for ccs... Fruits Candy


----------



## Jawile (Oct 6, 2015)

1. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
2. Some Day; Mornings - Spire
3. Orange Colored Sky - Nat King Cole
4. Rock the House - Gorillaz
5. Steal - Maribou State


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 13, 2015)

bumping this thread, fight me

Yezi's 'Crazy Dog' rap in her unpretty rapstar battle thing
The Hills - The weekend
Try - nelly furtado
DumbDumb - Red Velvet


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 13, 2015)

These are my favourite songs at the moment.

*Slayer - Postmortem
Slayer - Angel of death
Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face
Death - Lack of Comprehension
Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction*

I love thrash- and death metal


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 13, 2015)

My top songs gotta have DJ Quik.. my favourite rapper/producer, and Freddie Gibbs. I sit on my ass refreshing youtube for Freddie to drop some new songs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onUfXOCH3Mo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj9mYjcPF9w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlEvUkyexr0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdMpheMSPbM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdBK5ToLgSA


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2015)

Imogen Heap's new song is slaying my life.


----------



## Munyo (Oct 13, 2015)

A.G. Cook - Beautiful
tofubeats - Positive
FEMM - We Flood The Night


----------



## boujee (Oct 13, 2015)

Sober thoughts by Gold Link
Down On my luck by Vic Mensa
Won't look back by Duke Dumont
Ready for your love by Gorgon


----------

